# Smoked almonds - time and temp



## imurhuckleberry (Mar 6, 2014)

Some of the research I have done suggests 4 hours at 200 degrees?  Stirring once at the two hour mark.  Does this sound correct?  Just want to make sure I am not over-doing it.

Thanks!


----------



## imurhuckleberry (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok, did a little research and answered my own question.  Looks like a few people here were doing 90 minutes.


----------



## vivid (Mar 23, 2014)

Yup, about 200~ degrees for 90 minutes is perfect.  I typically stir the nuts once every 30 min.


----------



## maxgunner (May 16, 2014)

What do you do to them before putting on the smoke?  Anything?


----------



## padronman (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a "rub" of sorts that I apply and make stick by using a bit of Worcestershire sauce ;-)  that is if I'm making spiced or savory almonds. If I'm going the sweet rout.....say with pecans I use a sweeter mix of spices.  

Good thing is u can experiment and get a taste u love.  I do mine for about 90 min at 200F as well.  I make several batches....put them in Mason jars and vacuum seal them.  Yummy treats.

Scott


----------



## vivid (Jun 8, 2014)

MaxGunner said:


> What do you do to them before putting on the smoke? Anything?


Try this one.  I've made it a dozen times and they are always a hit.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/80102/smoked-almonds


----------



## padronman (Jun 8, 2014)

Ahhhhh yes.....Scarbelly's recipe is the stuff of legend here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will give this one a run on the next batch!!


----------

